# Chartist Growth Portfolio vs. Going alone



## steven01 (28 December 2013)

Hi Everyone, I have been researching Nick Radge's Growth Portfolio and very serious about subscribing as the results long term speak for themselves and it seems easy to follow (a no brainer). My question is why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc (which I do and enjoy) only to maybe get the same result?  I work full time have young family so I am thinking "why not leave it to someone else to actively manage", even though the satisfaction of doing it myself will not be there, but is that important? Is Nick's GP system that good? Does anyone do both? Pros and cons?? Thanks in advance for any feedback, cheers.


----------



## burglar (28 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



steven01 said:


> ... why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc ...




If it ain't fun, don't do it! :


----------



## banco (28 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*

Where are the annual results listed? I've looked at his website and don't see them.


----------



## Pager (28 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



steven01 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been researching Nick Radge's Growth Portfolio and very serious about subscribing as the results long term speak for themselves and it seems easy to follow (a no brainer). My question is why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc (which I do and enjoy) only to maybe get the same result?  I work full time have young family so I am thinking "why not leave it to someone else to actively manage", even though the satisfaction of doing it myself will not be there, but is that important? Is Nick's GP system that good? Does anyone do both? Pros and cons?? Thanks in advance for any feedback, cheers.






I’ve traded nicks GP for a few years, started ok and had 3 winning years out of 4 but the past 12 months has been pretty awful, seeing the market overall go up and taking loss after loss isn’t easy, he runs 3 portfolios, the green which is top 100 has done pretty well though so subscribers trading that would have done well but so has the big end of the market, the blue portfolio which is small and mid caps and which I trade hasn’t done very well nor has the Red portfolio which is specie type stocks but then again nor has the underlying index’s these stocks are drawn from.

Nick though is a decent person and you can learn a lot from him and his forum if you subscribe, personally I will be forever grateful for what I have learnt but its all in the futures arena rather than stocks, his systems are mechanical so there isn’t really a lot of research done into individual stocks its more about the system and now that’s been up and running all it is taking signals so as far as research goes into buying or selling there isn’t any, its purely on the price action and  that’s it..

You could maybe code and come up with your own system but if you have never done it before its maybe a good idea to follow someone else that has a proven track record like Nicks plus he trades it himself, you could maybe learn a lot from the different resources that are available to subscribers as well but don’t expect it to be easy because no system is easy and particularly if you don’t know the rules which you wont as its nicks proprietary system he just generates the buys and sells.

Don’t know a lot about other systems or services out there but Nick is from my experience a 100% honest and genuine.


----------



## TheUnknown (28 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*

Subscribed to his US power setups for 6 months now and will be unsubscribed soon, traded a few times and made loss each time so I gave up. I went and put my money in with vanguard US etfs....and put money in with smallco.com.au so far it's doing ok.

The whole market has been doing good this past year nothing to do with Nick or his trading, not taking anything away from him.

I also signed up with Rivkin global they are trading futures,forex you name it seem to be doing ok as well.

Not advertising by the way


----------



## lenny (28 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



steven01 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been researching Nick Radge's Growth Portfolio and very serious about subscribing as the results long term speak for themselves and it seems easy to follow (a no brainer). My question is why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc (which I do and enjoy) only to maybe get the same result?  I work full time have young family so I am thinking "why not leave it to someone else to actively manage", even though the satisfaction of doing it myself will not be there, but is that important? Is Nick's GP system that good? Does anyone do both? Pros and cons?? Thanks in advance for any feedback, cheers.




Hi Steve

I am currently trading the US systematic portfolio and I have been a member of the chartist for about 4 years and I am very happy with the service that Nick provides.

Pros of the GP
-Trading a system with positive expectancy.
-Trading a system that has been created and extensively tested by a professional.
-Being able to trade along side Nick.
-The GP is an easy system to trade.

I would recommend posting a thread on the chartist forum and get feed back from people who are actually trading the GP.

At the end of the day when choosing a system to trade you need to be at ease with the limitations of the system and be confident that you can trade through any bad times to enable you to reach the good times.

Can you handle the max dd of the GP?

Hope this helps


----------



## merlinnn (29 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



TheUnknown said:


> Subscribed to his US power setups for 6 months now and will be unsubscribed soon, traded a few times and made loss each time so I gave up. I went and put my money in with vanguard US etfs....and put money in with smallco.com.au so far it's doing ok.
> 
> The whole market has been doing good this past year nothing to do with Nick or his trading, not taking anything away from him.
> 
> ...




How many trades did you make? I was a little unsure to start with than spent a lot of time researching trading as opposed to investing, things like draw down, positive expectancy, trading psychology and the like and now realize that its entirely possible to have losing weeks, months even years. This can be hard to stomach, particularly if you have not designed a system yourself and are just taking someones advice.


----------



## fiftyeight (29 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



TheUnknown said:


> Subscribed to his US power setups for 6 months now and will be unsubscribed soon, traded a few times and made loss each time so I gave up.




I thought Nick's US Power Setups made over 50% this year?


----------



## tech/a (29 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



fiftyeight said:


> I thought Nick's US Power Setups made over 50% this year?




Of the three US portfolios Calender year to date.
48%
45%
23%

Trading the odd trade often returns an odd result.
Still the behaviour of most who look for instant
Profit isn't odd--- infact it's more the norm.


----------



## CanOz (30 December 2013)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*



tech/a said:


> Of the three US portfolios Calender year to date.
> 48%
> 45%
> 23%
> ...





It seems the minutia of trading is not for all to witness....seems the trend is what some seem to relate to the best...


----------



## MichaelD (30 December 2013)

The Chartist:
Pros: Known positive expectancy & someone else does most of the work for you.

Cons: Someone else does most of the work for you. i.e. you may not truly *believe* that the systems work and therefore may not tolerate the inevitable strings of losses/drawdowns required.


Going It Alone:
Pros: You *truly believe* in your trading since you've proven it to be positive expectancy.

Cons: *Truly believing* takes a LOT of work.


Trading successfully requires the tolerance of substantial pain from losses. When you've put in the hard yards, you can take the pain more easily than if someone external is causing your pain.


----------



## RADO (30 December 2013)

steven01 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been researching Nick Radge's Growth Portfolio and very serious about subscribing as the results long term speak for themselves and it seems easy to follow (a no brainer). My question is why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc (which I do and enjoy) only to maybe get the same result?  I work full time have young family so I am thinking "why not leave it to someone else to actively manage", even though the satisfaction of doing it myself will not be there, but is that important? Is Nick's GP system that good? Does anyone do both? Pros and cons?? Thanks in advance for any feedback, cheers.




Well this is my opinion. I was a member for about one year, my skill level was probably intermediate at the time of being a member. 

The pros for me were:
He was able to spot opportunities that I couldn't find my self.
You save a lot of time because he does a lot of the hard work for you.
The price is pretty reasonable.
It will teach how to trade a system more professionally opposed to trading as a hobby
His stock picks are visual, in the form of charts along with technical reasons of why you should buy or sell (some other companies offering the same type of service just simple tell you to buy or sell with no technical reason as to why). 
If your new to trading it will expand your technical analysis skills.
You feel less lonely as a trader because your not working by yourself. You also have someone else finding buy/sell opportunities for you as well.

To make the most out of the service I think it's worth having a CFD account along with a stockbroking account so that you can take advantage of the shorting opportunities.

If your wondering why I'm not a member anymore it's because I only trade futures and FX now on short timeframes. And I'm at the point where I don't really need any help with my trading anymore. That aside I also highly rate there Amibroker Coding service. I think this service is most suited to EOD traders

RADO


----------



## Pager (30 December 2013)

MichaelD said:


> The Chartist:
> 
> Cons: Someone else does most of the work for you. i.e. you may not truly *believe* that the systems work and therefore may not tolerate the inevitable strings of losses/drawdowns required.




That’s very true and something I don’t think many people consider, trading is hard enough but when you don’t know the rules and you hit a prolonged rough spot it does make it harder.

Personally I stopped trading the Growth portfolio a few months ago, overall I made money but the last 12 months as I posted earlier has not been good, my reasons are similar to RADO, I only trade futures now and I prefer to utilise all my trading capital for those markets, the returns are far better and in my opinion when done correctly the risks are very low, even though futures are perceived as very high risk due to the leverage involved, I totally disagree with that but that’s another topic.

If you do want to trade stocks and want a decent system and from a person with high integrity and an honest reputation then Nick and the chartist are about as good as it gets.


----------



## Muschu (30 December 2013)

steven01 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been researching Nick Radge's Growth Portfolio and very serious about subscribing as the results long term speak for themselves and it seems easy to follow (a no brainer). My question is why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc (which I do and enjoy) only to maybe get the same result?  I work full time have young family so I am thinking "why not leave it to someone else to actively manage", even though the satisfaction of doing it myself will not be there, but is that important? Is Nick's GP system that good? Does anyone do both? Pros and cons?? Thanks in advance for any feedback, cheers.




A 14 day trial costs $19 and gives access to all aspects of the service.


----------



## steven01 (1 January 2014)

Hi, thanks for the feedback, much appreciated. Yes, I have subscribed to the trial. 90% sure will be using the GP for my SMSF with of course long term view. The help and questions answered from Nick so far have been excellent. I have posted another question in here in relevant forum re online brokers, any suggestions again much thanked, cheers.


----------



## LeatherCondor (1 March 2014)

bumping old thread, but just in case.

For those who are members, is there any explanation given from Rick as to why he is still selling the ASX Power Trades subscription.

It's been running since 2010 with the following returns.

2010 5.39%
2011 -28.2%
2012 8.88%
2013 -17.34%
2014 YTD -1.62%

How can he charge $360 a year or $33/month for this advice? Why hasn't this been shelved? 

I'm actually interested in his growth portfolio but loathe to send a dollar his way for a subscription while he's selling this crud. There's something seriously not right about selling this.


----------



## minwa (1 March 2014)

LeatherCondor said:


> bumping old thread, but just in case.
> 
> For those who are members, is there any explanation given from Rick as to why he is still selling the ASX Power Trades subscription.
> 
> ...




I am not a member, but he answer is very simple - because people will pay for them. People do not want to take responsibility yet want the excitement of being in the market so they subscribe to these stuff. If they lose, they simply blame it on the signal provider, not themselves. There are new suckers born to come and replace the old ones leaving. Now if you were the business owner would you shut down the newsletter ?


----------



## Porper (1 March 2014)

LeatherCondor said:


> bumping old thread, but just in case.
> 
> For those who are members, is there any explanation given from Rick as to why he is still selling the ASX Power Trades subscription.
> 
> ...




Ok, a few things.

1. He isn't called Rick which suggests you know nothing about him or the service and have done no research.

2. Those stats you've added aren't for the Growth Portfolio.

3. The Chartist also has several other portfolio's which offers diversification. As always some perform better than others at different times.

4. Below is the Growth Portfolio  Non-compounded return. Note Non compounded.


----------



## systematic (1 March 2014)

Several of the comments, including the comment by the disrespectful LeatherCondor exemplifies a well known phenonemon:  most investors hate straying too far (on the downside) from the index; i.e. they cannot tolerate a large tracking error.

You wouldn't trade the 'power setups' or any other system (including your own) without a multi-year time frame.  It's normal for any system that beats the market to have long periods of deviation.  Actually, in my view (and I'm not the only one), it's at least one of the reasons value and momentum have (a) always worked and, (b) will no doubt continue to do so.  There are periods of severe underperformance (to the index) that simply throws people off.

People want to beat the market, that's a given.  There's no other reason to do anything other than buy index funds otherwise (unless you had volatility reasons).  But beating the market takes a decade, not a couple of years (so to speak).  

Look at Brent Penfold's scoreboard, a horrible start to 2014 and yet profitable systems overall.

Look at Colin Nicholson's investment performance very closely.  You see an overall (very small) underperformance to the index over the last 4 years since 2010, and yet he has doubled the market's return in the 13 year period since 2001 (14% vs 7%).  If he was selling a subscription service, I have no doubt he'd have his detractors who couldn't look at the bigger picture (they'd be saying, 'why pay for a service that's barely keeping me in line with the index?')


I just find it interesting.  I believe that learning to take a long term view (of investing, not any individual trade!) and therefore to not be thrown about by the deviations is one of the steps in becoming a good investor.


_I have nothing to do with any of these traders and only mention as examples.  I only stand by my own investing.  Don't take this post as a defence of anyone, I am merely interested in the psychological aspects of investing that arise from some of the comments._


----------



## DocK (1 March 2014)

LeatherCondor said:


> bumping old thread, but just in case.
> 
> For those who are members, is there any explanation given from Rick as to why he is still selling the ASX Power Trades subscription.
> 
> ...




Have you bothered to ask Nick?  If you do, I think you'll find he's completely upfront and honest in his appraisal of his own systems, and why they perform differently in various markets.  Have you looked at the stats for the US Power trades?  How about the new Dividend Momentum trades?  Ask yourself if perhaps the ASX short term system may have performed much better if our market had mimicked the US market over the past few years, and whether a system should be scrapped due to the recent behaviour of the local market, or left available for use should that market change?  What would the stats for that same system have been if it was trading from say 2001 - 2014?  Do you think our market may once again trend as it did in the past?  Should the system be offered and withdrawn based on a best guess as to future market performance?  These are the sorts of questions you should maybe think about, as well as directing your question to the best person able to answer it - Nick.

For the record, I traded that system for a short time, before deciding that current market conditions were not going to provide optimal results.  I switched to the US system, and did very well.  I've also traded the Growth Portfolio for a few years in my SMSF and have also been profitable there - thanks in part to the fact that I trade both conservative and growth picks, and the conservative side has outperformed of late.


----------



## pavilion103 (1 March 2014)

I was about to post that graph too. 

Wasn't sure where those other stats came from


----------



## IFocus (1 March 2014)

LeatherCondor said:


> bumping old thread, but just in case.
> 
> For those who are members, is there any explanation given from Rick as to why he is still selling the ASX Power Trades subscription.
> 
> ...





Nicks quite rare in the business as he shows warts and all his performance.

He wont take a snap shot of the best times and say look at me like 99% of the rest.


----------



## CanOz (1 March 2014)

I'm just guessing here, but haven't the ASX small ords and the resource sector done quite poorly over the past four years?

Sometimes its as much about the universe you play in as it is the strategy you apply too....But you have got to be able to take the inevitable draw-downs.

Here is a 300 trade snap shot of the US Power Setups.

I see he's got a new exit and again I'm just guessing, but it must be specific take profit targets....makes for a smoother ride.


----------



## banco (1 March 2014)

systematic said:


> Several of the comments, including the comment by the disrespectful LeatherCondor exemplifies a well known phenonemon:  most investors hate straying too far (on the downside) from the index; i.e. they cannot tolerate a large tracking error.
> 
> .[/I][/SIZE]




Why is it disrespectful to question the performance of someone who is in the business of giving trading signals?


----------



## CanOz (1 March 2014)

LeatherCondor said:


> bumping old thread, but just in case.
> 
> For those who are members, is there any explanation given from Rick as to why he is still selling the ASX Power Trades subscription.
> 
> ...




For comparison, here are the small ords and the resource indices...for the same period....oh and the Shanghai Composite on the bottom...for interest sake.


----------



## TheUnknown (1 March 2014)

IFocus said:


> Nicks quite rare in the business as he shows warts and all his performance.
> 
> He wont take a snap shot of the best times and say look at me like 99% of the rest.




The other signal providers I know show history back 10 years. His ASX returns suck and last years US Power set ups returned about the same as Vanguard ETF. So again its nothing spectacular, only difference between his US Power setup returns and ETF are with the ETF you didn't have to waste your time following signals but for pretty much even returns.

In short, he is praised around here like he is the next Buffett. Trading his set ups in a none leveraged account and straight shares is a waste of time, unless you have $500k plus. 

Also what is a major turn off is.......Most signal providers I know that show history of 10 years plus don't sell you books or offer you books to buy once you sign up with them. The way I see it is, if you are a very successful trader your income will come from the trades. But as the saying goes.......The less time is spent in the markets the safer it is and by selling other things you minimize your risk.


----------



## systematic (1 March 2014)

banco said:


> Why is it disrespectful to question the performance of someone who is in the business of giving trading signals?




You are kidding, right?  I don't actually have to spell it out, do I?

Just in case...

I was referring to LeatherCondor, in his very first post on this forum being one that called the information on another site 'crud'; yet not even bothering to get the name correct of the person he is referring to.  I just found that rude or disrespectful.  

And just in case I need to reiterate; don't count me as one of the defenders.  I wouldn't have a clue whether this vendor's systems are any good or not (I do know first hand that they are nice people though).  Re-read the footnote in my post; I merely wanted to raise the issue of investors and tracking error.    I called LeatherCondor disrespectful for only the reasons above, not (as you incorrectly accuse) because they questioned a provider's trading signals.  Question the trading signals as much as you like as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CanOz (1 March 2014)

> The other signal providers I know show history back 10 years.




Which ones are these?



> In short, he is praised around here like he is the next Buffett.




I don't recall that at all, those that understand technical analysis, systematic trading and the markets, have a high degree of respect for Nick.



> Most signal providers I know that show history of 10 years plus don't sell you books or offer you books to buy once you sign up with them.




You keep mentioning ten years of history, how many are actually showing real results and not back tests? 



> last years US Power set ups returned about the same as Vanguard ETF




What ETF exactly is that? Vanguard has a couple... ... also how is that relevant? You're not comparing apples to apples here at all. One is a pattern momentum strategy and one is...well we don't know yet what that is do we?



> The way I see it is, if you are a very successful trader your income will come from the trades. But as the saying goes.......The less time is spent in the markets the safer it is and by selling other things you minimize your risk




The main reason many successful money managers write books and sell education is:

1.) they have the time and the knowledge to do so

2.) its a hedge for when your strategies are in draw-down

3.) it gets you well known in the industry, helping number two

4.) its part of a good business plan

5.) it support a lifestyle that is less stressful at times than swinging 100 lots into the Hang Seng for fun and profit, or working 80 hours a week out of NY hedge fund office.

Anyway, i think you'll find that those that have stuck it out with Nick are wise enough to know the facts, understand the difficulty in attaining yield in an age of unprecedented market manipulation and respect the quality research that Nick and his team do.

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## pavilion103 (1 March 2014)

I had the opportunity to hang out with Nick and Trish at Tech's bday a few weeks ago. 

We spoke for a few hours. I got a real buzz out of it. A great opportunity for a nobody like me  
I found him to be a real wealth of knowledge. 

I've also been a subscription to The Chartist for a few years now. I've found it highly beneficial.  
Mainly ASX Power Setups for me. 
The US strategies seem to work quite well too (I don't have them).


----------



## banco (1 March 2014)

CanOz said:


> The main reason many successful money managers write books and sell education is:
> 
> 1.) they have the time and the knowledge to do so
> 
> ...




I think he's a lot more transparent than most educators but I would be shocked if less than 85% of his income comes from membership fees as opposed to his own trading.


----------



## Sir Burr (1 March 2014)

banco said:


> I would be shocked if less than 85% of his income comes from membership fees as opposed to his own trading.




85%, where did you pull that number from?

If in drawdown surely 100%? Maybe peanuts if not.


----------



## nomadic1970 (2 March 2014)

I have used the GP twice in my life - once before I had kids and family, and just recently. I also know that Nick does not like FA - it's all in the price action. (I can remember this from the first time I spoke to him. I asked about "FA" stuff, and was told in no uncertain terms.) What I am about to say probably applies to any service...

Someone earlier gave indications of the different kinds of stocks. In a rising market you will few a signals a day, it is up to you which you take. I generally took the conservative (green) stocks.

It is ALSO obviously a case of sell the losers, keep the winners. Sometimes, there is a average performer. While I do not know the logic (code) used in the GP, these may be culled also. If a stock is then sold for a 5% gain (for example) and no dividends at all, (over some time frame) it could be argued your money would be better in a bank. That said, there are more than a few that have 50+% gains as well. So the amount you invest and brokerage can also make a difference. (Not everyone uses IB!)

*Probably the most important thing is to make sure that his style fits yours. *I wanted to know why prices went up or down. Call that reports or research. The GP does not care for such things. If you like ratios (is the company undervalued?) it may not fit either. If you want to me told when to buy and sell, go for it. 

(I started in the market with a stockbroker (many years ago) and three stocks, knowing nothing about FA or TA. That said, I knew more about FA before I even looked in stocks with a TA slant. So I have always been more interested in solid companies than the line told me to buy it. But each to their own. GL.


----------



## IFocus (2 March 2014)

TheUnknown said:


> In short, he is praised around here like he is the next Buffett.




Not at all he, is praised for being open and honest, a rarity when he started up.

Not aware Buffett is big on TA.


----------



## nomadic1970 (2 March 2014)

*Re: CHARTIST Growth Portfolio V Going alone*

Tech,



tech/a said:


> Trading the odd trade often returns an odd result.
> Still the behaviour of most who look for instant




I cannot comment on the original poster, but if you were fully invested (based on your criteria), you cannot take every trade offered. So you then have to wait (?) for the next signal. It is possible then the get the losers rather than the winners. And if you are new to his system this is hard to take.

My own 2c now... not sure how GP goes during reporting season - why price seems to have gone up based on expected reports and in the case of some stocks, go back down when expectations are not met.


----------



## merlinnn (2 March 2014)

TheUnknown said:


> The other signal providers I know show history back 10 years. His ASX returns suck and last years US Power set ups returned about the same as Vanguard ETF. So again its nothing spectacular, only difference between his US Power setup returns and ETF are with the ETF you didn't have to waste your time following signals but for pretty much even returns.
> 
> In short, he is praised around here like he is the next Buffett. Trading his set ups in a none leveraged account and straight shares is a waste of time, unless you have $500k plus.
> 
> Also what is a major turn off is.......Most signal providers I know that show history of 10 years plus don't sell you books or offer you books to buy once you sign up with them. The way I see it is, if you are a very successful trader your income will come from the trades. But as the saying goes.......The less time is spent in the markets the safer it is and by selling other things you minimize your risk.





The longer I actually trade and research real traders and not cigar smoking gurus the more I realise that the majority of people live in a fantasy land that Hollywood couldn't compete with if it tried. I know I've been to Hollywood too!

I would love to come back to this thread in 5 years and listen to the experts from Hollywood. I would encourage everyone who thinks they know better than Nick and other honest traders to have a listen to a few of this guys interviews https://itunes.apple.com/au/podcast/trend-following-michael-covel/id151217747?mt=2

The so called worlds best have posted much worse results than Nick and have made millions. I suggest the gurus here look up drawdown and contemplate long term results.

Rant finished


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 March 2014)

I don't know if this has been suggested before but why not combine one's own experience & skills with the service offered.  One could filter the stock offers with their own criteria and have the final responsibility of selection and timing.


----------



## Valued (3 March 2014)

I haven't looked at the growth portfolio. I did look at the power setups with the free trial + bought one month of the US power setups to follow some trades. I don't agree with some of the methods though. The power setups arn't really the way I trade, mostly. Some are decent setups e.g. a consolidation after a breakout means the market is too strong for a reaction downwards so it trades sideways (demand is too great for the profit takers to cause an ordinary reaction). These will often appear on the power setups because they are decent setups, but mostly they need to be timed with the market as well. I would like to see historical results but they arn't available past a year.

Some of the setups I find questionable such as the bearish divergences. The success rates are far too low. The MACD is a poor indicator, especially when used in isolation since often what will happen is that there will be a slight pause before a resumption of the existing trend. This registers as bearish and while it might be in the very short term, it does not represent a very good EOD trading opportunity by itself.

Radge's setups also don't wait for reactions or to see what happens on the move up to a certain price point. He says to enter at x amount days before that could happen. The problem with that is there might be an up-thrust or the stock will move up slowly and pull back. In the first instance it would be a bad time to enter the trade. In the second instance if you use his hit and run exit you will be forced to close your position out when the loss is realised. 

Win rates for US discretionary exit are only 35%. Win rates are not everything since it comes down to how much money you make when you do win vs the amount you lose when the trade does not go your way. It does not speak very highly to the probability of the patterns though. However, the patterns may not be the problem but rather the trade management of staying in the trade too long after signs of weakness occur. It's the lack of continual assessment of the technical position of each trade every day that's the issue. If you had the time and knowledge to do this yourself, it might be an idea to find your own trades. 

There are other ways to trade, it's just they are a lot of work. Nick's service is good for people with a large amount of cash, who don't want to do anything but input the trades into the platform, and want to follow a system that has shown positive results in testing.


----------



## Bort (3 March 2014)

steven01 said:


> Hi Everyone, I have been researching Nick Radge's Growth Portfolio and very serious about subscribing as the results long term speak for themselves and it seems easy to follow (a no brainer). My question is why should I do all my own TA analysis, trading systems, plans etc (which I do and enjoy) only to maybe get the same result?  I work full time have young family so I am thinking "why not leave it to someone else to actively manage", even though the satisfaction of doing it myself will not be there, but is that important? Is Nick's GP system that good? Does anyone do both? Pros and cons?? Thanks in advance for any feedback, cheers.




Read Unholy Grails.

Think about how much time it will take you to learn about the markets, programming, psychology etc and the costs. 

Forget about people who question why he would sell a book or a service. They just pay for the bait on a day fishing in the Noosa River!

Nick Radge is the Aussie Michael Covel.


----------



## whacky (3 March 2014)

I am posting the cummulative benchmark comparison from my IB account trading Chartist's US Power Setups (this is not paper-trading account!!).  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I would have posted a longer timeline but somehow IB account management did not let me create a "PortofilioAnalyst" for the entire timeline

I am happy with Nick, he is quite helpful and supportive (for novices like me). I am super-lazy so I have automated the entire thing (i.e. reading Nick's orders, position size and place in Market!). Now I don't even have to be near a computer, it does its thing


----------



## nomadic1970 (4 March 2014)

Looking at the prev. chart it is all well and good to show a chart that slopes upwards. And we all know that it is the performance over the longer term, yada yada yada, but if you had joined in Dec 2013 you would be questioning why you had joined? (Also that chart was for US setups, whereas the OP asked about the GP. And in saying this there a are number of factors any would-be subscriber needs to consider....

1. size of portfolio
2. cost of brokerage
3. number of trades
4. which group(s) of stocks to follow
5. can I blindly follow someone else 
6. is their method (or style) compatible with mine

None of this is for/against any particular service or provider. And only the OP can truly answer these questions. Food for thought.


----------



## systematic (4 March 2014)

nomadic1970 said:


> but if you had joined in Dec 2013 you would be questioning why you had joined? .




Anyone 'joining' any investment advice who is questioning why they joined* only 3 months later probably shouldn't have joined in the first place!


*Based on results only


----------



## Porper (4 March 2014)

systematic said:


> Anyone 'joining' any investment advice who is questioning why they joined* only 3 months later probably shouldn't have joined in the first place!
> 
> 
> *Based on results only




Well this is what beginners do...join a service for a few months...wonder why the account isn't instantly heading higher and bail out. Then join another service...etc...etc...etc. I don't know anybody who can avoid reasonable drawdown (their own tolerance level) and make a good return.


----------



## robz7777 (1 April 2014)

Porper said:


> Well this is what beginners do...join a service for a few months...wonder why the account isn't instantly heading higher and bail out. Then join another service...etc...etc...etc. I don't know anybody who can avoid reasonable drawdown (their own tolerance level) and make a good return.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ew1L6SLpHgM

Think this should be required viewing before anyone joins a subscription service...


----------



## PinguPingu (23 April 2014)

Got the ASX setups discounted for 18months and have to say very impressed. 

Div momentum setups + CFD leverage = happy me


----------



## PinguPingu (11 May 2014)

Does anyone know if the US power setups contain the Weekend Trend trader? My emails don't seem to be going through, but could be screw ups on my end.


----------



## CanOz (12 May 2014)

PinguPingu said:


> Does anyone know if the US power setups contain the Weekend Trend trader? My emails don't seem to be going through, but could be screw ups on my end.




I subscribe to the US Power setups and i have no access to the weekend trend trader. I can ask Nick though...

Gimme a sec...


----------



## CanOz (12 May 2014)

PinguPingu said:


> Does anyone know if the US power setups contain the Weekend Trend trader? My emails don't seem to be going through, but could be screw ups on my end.




You can try info@nickradge.com

The WTT is a product they offer separately as one of the 'turnkey' systems, like the 20% Flipper. You buy the code and can run the tests yourself, walk it forward and then trade it....

Does this answer your question?


----------



## PinguPingu (12 May 2014)

Yep, cheers. I was just basically wondering if they ran a subscription service like the ASX Growth Portfolio but with the weekend trend trader.


----------



## PinguPingu (21 May 2014)

CanOz said:


> Does this answer your question?







Hey Canoz, don't suppose you have the stats for his US 'HFT' strategy since he started it?


----------



## CanOz (21 May 2014)

PinguPingu said:


> Hey Canoz, don't suppose you have the stats for his US 'HFT' strategy since he started it?




No i don't actually....i recall i had a peak a while ago but i didn't save the info.


----------



## FIGJAM (16 September 2014)

question, why is it that the Chartist is looked at favorably on this forum yet someone like Nik Halik isn't?

both selling a similar service (at different prices), one is promoted more as an education the other more as a guide.

just wondering is all.


----------

